# Adaptateur VGA



## badboyprod (28 Mai 2010)

Hello

Je viens d'acheter l'adapteur VGA et apparemment il ne fonctionne que lorsqu'on est en mode vidéo, photo ou mode présentation dans Key-Note. Par contre apparemment on ne peut afficher le bureau. Quelqu'un sait si il est possible de le faire ou pas?

Petit mot au passage sur Key-note qui est une vrai réussite! Mention spéciale à l'option pointeur lorsqu'on appuie longtemps sur l'écran. Je sents que je vais faire des jaloux en réunion!!


----------



## BulgroZ (29 Mai 2010)

badboyprod a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Je viens d'acheter l'adapteur VGA et apparemment il ne fonctionne que lorsqu'on est en mode vidéo, photo ou mode présentation dans Key-Note. Par contre apparemment on ne peut afficher le bureau. Quelqu'un sait si il est possible de le faire ou pas?



Non, le mode VGA ne fonctionne qu'avec les Apps prévues pour.
Cherche VGA sur le Store.


----------



## languedoc (29 Mai 2010)

badboyprod a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Petit mot au passage sur Key-note qui est une vrai réussite! Mention spéciale à l'option pointeur lorsqu'on appuie longtemps sur l'écran. Je sents que je vais faire des jaloux en réunion!!



Merci pour ce retour. Une question que j'ai déjà posée plusieurs fois sans réponse 

Les présentations KN faites sur MBP, sont-elles récupérées CORRECTEMENT sur l'iPad : caractères, polices, transitions, etc. ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## badboyprod (31 Mai 2010)

languedoc a dit:


> Merci pour ce retour. Une question que j'ai déjà posée plusieurs fois sans réponse
> 
> Les présentations KN faites sur MBP, sont-elles récupérées CORRECTEMENT sur l'iPad : caractères, polices, transitions, etc. ?
> 
> Merci d'avance



A vrai dire je n'ai pas encore essayé. Je ferais un test ce soir entre mon iMac et l'iPad. Je te tiendrais au courant.

PS: Languedoc j'avais même pas percuté mais t'es Nimois! Cool moi aussi ;-) Ca fait plaisir de voir un Nîmois sur le Forum!


----------



## jool (31 Mai 2010)

@ languedoc : globalement l'importation est pas mal, mais pas parfaite. Certaines animations ne sont pas supportées, idem pour certaines polices.


----------



## aleximac (31 Mai 2010)

J'ai fait plusieurs essais, c'est satisfaisant, mais certaines animations ne passent pas (pas trop grave).
Par contre le gros problème, c'est les polices : vu qu'il n'y a pas toutes les polices du Mac sur iPad (encore moins celle de windows lorsqu'on importe du Powerpoint), et qu'on ne peut pas installer de police sous iPad, on est très vite contraint sur le design.
Donc pour le moment pas conclusion c'est que Keynotes sur iPad est utilisable pour faire des présentations internes qui seront très correctes, à condition de passer un peu de temps sur l'adaptation des slides.
Mais pour une utilisation professionnells, dans des environnements où le respect des chartes graphiques est capital, on oublie.
Parce qu'une fois passé l'effet Waou ("oh t'as un iPad"), tout ce qu'on remarque c'est les problèmes de non respect des chartes graphique ("tiens t'es pas en Verdana ?").
Dommage, la fermeture de la plateforme (pas d'installation de fontes) limite un peu l'intérêt de l'outil.


----------

